# not a damn fish caught



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

in the past SEVERAL days, no matter where we've been fishing.

i've been taking my gf out behind the boardwalk on quietwater so she can try to catch a red while i mullet fish but nothing in the past 3 days:boo

we head out there last night for several hours with only a couple mullet.. got a call from larry, surfstryker, around 830 and went to meet up with him at the t pier with him and his boy.

there was no problem catching bait but we just couldn't get a redfish to bite anything.. we had live bait, cut bait, and whole dead bait :banghead:banghead:banghead


----------



## bay slayer (May 26, 2008)

I took a walk on the board walk a few weeks ago and the mullet where everywhere but this was at night.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Yep, past two mornings I have been at the Hexagon pier, live pins, cut pins, dead shrimp, carolina rig, free line, it doesn't matter, and this was all on a good outgoing tide.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

> *bay slayer (11/25/2009)*I took a walk on the board walk a few weeks ago and the mullet where everywhere but this was at night.


a few weeks ago them roe mullet were running through, thats why there was so many of em, but its starting to slow down now


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

"got a call from larry, surfstryker, around 830 and went to meet up with him at the t pier with him and his boy."


> My "boy" said only his dad calls him boy, and he will kick your ass if you call himboy again. (his name is Nick)oke


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

so larry did you keep that bull red? oke


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

im seeing this trend also, cant coax a bite out of hardly anything


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

> *BigBrandon (11/25/2009)*so larry did you keep that bull red? oke


No, Nick did.:moon


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm about to start doing what Hank Hill did to catch some bass, use crack!! :letsdrink


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Well I can tell you my powers for devastating a fishing area have improved immensely. The Hexagon pier should be infertile for at least six months now that I have been there, and I saw my black "CCC" fishing shadow actually oozing out and into the water last seen heading towards, the bay over behind Hooters where you have been trying to fish Brandon, so that area will also become unfishable for the next week or so. I am telling you guys if you will all take up a collection of say $5.00 each and send it to my home address I will move on like the great plague to other fishing areas thus letting the fishing gods once again bless your fishing grounds to become fertile once more. If you choose not to heed my warnings I will guarantee you dry barren fishing grounds for years to come as I make my way into each and every one of your secret fishing holes. BE AFRAID, BE VERY VERY AFRAID !!!!!!!


----------



## jtafish (Sep 30, 2009)

you just suck at fishing.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

And your point is ??????????


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

CCC once again you amaze me with your since of humor! Dude you are stinkin hilarious! Maybe the fishing Gods are telling you something? Give up fishing and start doing standup comedy?lol


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

Can we sic that bad juju on some commercial fishermen that want SOS to suceed?:moon


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

> *angus_cow_doctor (11/25/2009)*Can we sic that bad juju on some commercial fishermen that want SOS to suceed?:moon


now thats a great idea.. ccc go jump on a commefcial snapper boat for a couple days


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

> *BigBrandon (11/25/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *angus_cow_doctor (11/25/2009)*Can we sic that bad juju on some commercial fishermen that want SOS to suceed?:moon
> ...


Brandon That would not be a Good Thing all he would do is Help Them With Chumming!!!


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

CCC that was pretty dang funny!


----------



## KEEPONFISHING (Dec 27, 2008)

Went out yesterday to catch some pomps or reds at P-Beach - water was clear but not a nibble - used dead shrimp and artificial sand fleas. Looked for mullet on the way home and no sign of them.

:boo


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

It's becuase it is november. Time to deer hunt, not fish! There won't be anything going on other than bull reds and white trout until the sheepies start balling up.


----------

